

Google to launche 180 Internet satalites worth 1B - Ihmahr
http://online.wsj.com/articles/google-invests-in-satellites-to-spread-internet-access-1401666287

======
SGBmedia
They need to check out www.microlaunchers.com who can get their satalites into
orbit at a fraction of the cost from other companies.

